# Hagerty's "The Saucer Fleet" available for order



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

1st printing out by xmas. OK maybe new years.

This is the followup to "The Spaceship Handbook"

link


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If this book is half as good as the Spaceship book, then it will be awesome!


----------



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> If this book is half as good as the Spaceship book, then it will be awesome!



I think it's better (IMHO 

In this book I was able to go into a lot more detail. The SSH has 75 vehicles in 530 pages. This one has 13 in 330 pages. The amount of stuff I found on "War of the Worlds" in particular is almost frightening.

- Jack


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I've seen mention of this somewhere else, but had no idea what it was. Fill me in, please.

(actually clicked the link, and am filling self in)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Halelja! I been waitin' for this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

I'm in for one!


----------



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

lunadude said:


> I've seen mention of this somewhere else, but had no idea what it was. Fill me in, please.
> 
> (actually clicked the link, and am filling self in)


Sorry about the delay in answering. I've been a little busy this week!

"The Saucer Fleet" is a follow-up book to "Spaceship Handbook" (but not, as Apogee says on their website, "Volume 2." There's a real volume 2 of SSH in the works).

It is in the same style, but goes into much more depth on fewer subjects. There are 9 chapters covering 13 different vehicles from movies, TV and comic stips.

In case you missed the link above, this will take you directly to the catalog page: http://www.arapress.com/saucer.html

- Jack


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Any possibility of posting a preview? We're a visually inclined group and Jon Roger's drawings are very nice. (Not that the accompanying text isn't swell too!)


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Are you covering the saucer from "Casino Royal" too?


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

OH, OH, and what about the ship from "Voyage to the End of the Universe"?


----------



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

Steve244 said:


> Any possibility of posting a preview? We're a visually inclined group and Jon Roger's drawings are very nice. (Not that the accompanying text isn't swell too!)


Sure. What do you want? A drawing? How about a page from the C57-D cutaway?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

That'd be way cool.

(I can't believe I'm saying things like "way cool" and "swell." I think I'm regressing to 1969...)


----------



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

Steve244 said:


> That'd be way cool.
> 
> (I can't believe I'm saying things like "way cool" and "swell." I think I'm regressing to 1969...)


Don't talk to me about regressing. I've been living in the '50s and '60s for the past six years!

OK, here is a little sample of one of the drawings. It's actually the largest in the book. The "Lost in Space" drawing has more pages, but it's of two different vehicles (the J2 and G XII). Unfortunately, the attachment limits will only allow two pages, but this should give you an idea.

- Jack


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Jeez, Jack.

I've got this indescribable urge to start gluing together the pie sections on the Polar Lights version languishing in the basement.

whimper...

Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Two words: Master Piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

John P said:


> Two words: Master Piece. :thumbsup:


[blush]

High praise indeed, although credit for the drawings goes to my co-author, Jon Rogers.

There are 30 or so more pages of drawings and another 300 of text and photos, not that I'm trying to push the book or anything 

- Jack


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

The art is really nice. :thumbsup: to both you and Jon.

Does the book come with an electronic version (PDF)?


----------



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

lunadude said:


> The art is really nice. :thumbsup: to both you and Jon.
> 
> Does the book come with an electronic version (PDF)?


Not yet, but the publisher wanted all of the final files in that format, so they are all there. All we'd have to do is put them under a menu-driven "contents" program and we'd have a book. Apogee owns the copyright to the material for five years, although I specifically put a clause in the contract that Jon could sell his drawings separately on a non-competing basis.

- Jack


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Can't wait to see the excrement impact the rotary ventilation device when the folks around here see your Juipter II drawings. There's been quite a ... discussion ... about what her "realistic" outer dimensions would be.


----------



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

John P said:


> Can't wait to see the excrement impact the rotary ventilation device when the folks around here see your Jupiter II drawings. There's been quite a ... discussion ... about what her "realistic" outer dimensions would be.


We've seen them all, and a significant portion of the "Vehicle" section is taken up discussing how the concept changed over the three seasons and justifying the dimensions we used in the drawings. Bottom line (if you want to start the "discussions" early), the 4 foot hero model is generally considered by fans to be the most representative, and the studio blueprints were drawn in 1"=1' (architectural scale!) so it's 48 feet in diameter.

- Jack


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Works for me!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

uh, Jack? Besides how many parsecs it takes to do the Kessel run, the biggest bragging rights would seem to be saucer size. In the diagram of C57-D this dimension is curiously missing! Just curious.

And what are the "R" numbers on sheet 4? "Radius" doesn't make sense.


----------



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

Steve244 said:


> uh, Jack? Besides how many parsecs it takes to do the Kessel run, the biggest bragging rights would seem to be saucer size. In the diagram of C57-D this dimension is curiously missing! Just curious.
> 
> And what are the "R" numbers on sheet 4? "Radius" doesn't make sense.


The overall diameter (1,920") is on sheet 1 (remember that this is a detail sheet, the overall dims are done earlier).

If you're referring to the "R" numbers pointing to the dome, then yes, they are radii. The cross section of the dome is actually a compound curve and those are the three components. The diameter (plan view) of the whole dome is 720" (shown on sheet 1). We got those cross sectional radii off of an MGM construction note, and just converted it from the model size to full size.

- Jack


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

d'oh!

If I squint my eyes and pull on my earlobes I can barely imagine complex curves with the radii you've used. In my feeble mind I had horizontal radii radiating from a vertical axis.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

The Saucers have landed! The Saucers have landed!

The descriptions of both the making of the films and the craft themselves are copious, complete and lovingly illustrated. About 30 pages per craft (some more some less).

Gorgeous book, Jack. Thanks.

Who's #5?


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Steve244 said:


> The Saucers have landed! The Saucers have landed!
> 
> The descriptions of both the making of the films and the craft themselves are copious, complete and lovingly illustrated. About 30 pages per craft (some more some less).
> 
> ...


 
Oh Mamassita! I ordered one last month and was wondering how much longer we would have to wait.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, thanks Jack! My copy showed up 2 days ago and I've been enjoying it ever since. Excellent.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

ok where can I buy a copy of this book ?


----------



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

*Where to buy "The Saucer Fleet"*



RMC said:


> ok where can I buy a copy of this book ?


Probably best to order it directly from the author, who is also helping with distribution. Besides Hobbytalk forum members get 15% off. Check it out at: www.arapress.com and click on the "spaceships" button at the top.


One caution, though (not that I'm trying to talk anyone out of a sale). The first batch of books had a problem at the printers. Due to increased moisture in the air due to a burst water main, the first batch of books had a wrinkling problem with the first few pages. Some were barely noticeable, but others looked like a sandbar after a storm (that was the publisher's description). I kept enough to fill my pre-orders (like Steve) and sent the rest back. Since I still have about 30 books here, I can still ship immediately, but the first few pages will be wrinkled. I haven't yet gotten a delivery estimate from the publisher for the "good" ones, but when I do I'll post it here and on the ARA Press site. Personally I'd recommend waiting.

- Jack


----------



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

Steve244 said:


> The Saucers have landed! The Saucers have landed!
> 
> The descriptions of both the making of the films and the craft themselves are copious, complete and lovingly illustrated. About 30 pages per craft (some more some less).
> 
> ...


That would be a guy in Massachusetts named Paul Johansson.

You are #6 [cue thunder] "I am not a number!..."

- Jack


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

My copy arrived yesterday afternoon, and I haven't been able to put it down! What an incredible book! 

I just finished the Lost In Space chapter a few minutes ago. What an amazing ship! I've long ago come to the theory that the Jupiter II had to have been manufactured from "fifth dimension technology" in order to be bigger on the inside than it was on the outside.

Just one observation about the J-II astrogator, tho; from what I've seen, it only elevated in the Gemini XII version, not the Jupiter II version. In these fantastic drawings, it is shown elevated in the Jupiter II, but not the Gemini XII. 

Next, I'll be studying the Invaders ship, then the Martian War Machine, the C-57D and the Earth Vs. The Flying Saucers craft.

:thumbsup: Incidentally, it suddenly occured to me that I've waited most of my life for just this book!!!! THANK YOU!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I received my copy yesterday as well. It's great timing, since I just bought the Martian War Machine kits from Pegasus.

I skimmed through the book, and it is excellent. I can't wait for this weekend to dive right in and start reading. Jack and Jon have another hit on their hands! Thanks!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I just finished reading it cover-to-cover yesterday during my lunch hour.
What an AWESOME book! I really hope that there will be a "volume 2" someday.
I give it 5 STARS!


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine arrived via USPS today. What an outstanding book! The reference material is fantastic! I went straight to the "Lost in Space" section as I wanted to see the authors coverage of the *Gemini XII *(IMHO the _best _version of the Robinson's ride). I was not dissappointed! He really did his research on the ship. It brought back memories of 20 years ago when I had an incredibly talented custom builder (he's now a professional in the FX biz) do a build-up of Lunar's original 16" Jupiter 2 kit for me. I had scored a rough VHS copy (now you can easily obtain sharp-pictured DVD's) of the unaired pilot "No Place to Hide". *THAT* was the version I wanted built! Those huge viewports, clean profile unsullied by portholes, lower deck or Pod doors. He was not readily familiar with the differences between the two, but together, 1200 miles apart and by phone (no internet then!) we began researching the differences. The result was a beautiful, fully lit build-up that was as faithful to the pilot version (with the exception of the lower hull which retained the Jupiter 2 profile... couldn't afford to have a more shallow hull cast or larger fusion core) as could be.

My hat's off to Mr. Hagerty and Mr. Rogers (no, not the one with the cardigans and toy trolley) *OUTSTANDING *effort! I can't wait to dive into the other chapters!


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

I really can't say enough about this book! The more I read, the more impressed I am with the depth of detail and research involved.:thumbsup:

I did find a couple of _very_ minor discrepancies in the Jupiter 2 chapter though... fellow devoted LIS nuts (and children of the 60's can back me up on this) might recall the following;

It is stated that it is assumed that the Chariot traveled in disassembled form when the J2 was in flight. It actually was stated in scripted dialog. I distinctly remember in a season two or three episode (have to scan the DVD's to be exact) after crash-landing on yet another paper-mache planet, John telling Don to "assemble the chariot" (nice, make him do it by himself. What a prince.) before they set out on some kind of search.

It was also stated that there were no known screen shots of the J2 in flight with the lower deck viewport blast-shields open. In fact (I just finished watching it) in the second episode "The Derelict", as the valiant J2 is sucked into the alien space craft, a head-on shot shows these ports open and lit as the "petals" of their captor ship close cloaking the J2 in darkness (it looks as if it was one of the smaller models). Ironically, in the very next scene of the beautiful footage of the "hero" 48" model coming to a stop and rotating slightly towards camera (before the shot of the gear extending), the ports are clearly closed. So much for continuity. Ah, the beauty of IA productions. Suspend belief, oh ye of little faith!


----------



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

oshkosh619 said:


> It was also stated that there were no known screen shots of the J2 in flight with the lower deck viewport blast-shields open. In fact (I just finished watching it) in the second episode "The Derelict", as the valiant J2 is sucked into the alien space craft, a head-on shot shows these ports open and lit as the "petals" of their captor ship close cloaking the J2 in darkness (it looks as if it was one of the smaller models). Ironically, in the very next scene of the beautiful footage of the "hero" 48" model coming to a stop and rotating slightly towards camera (before the shot of the gear extending), the ports are clearly closed. So much for continuity.



Thanks so much for your great comments! That makes the work worthwhile.

I'm glad you found at least one shot of it flying with the lower ports open. While I watched a ton of LiS when doing the book, I didn't watch is all. OTOH, that episode is one that I watched very closely since there's a brief plot synopsis included. I'm not sure how I missed it. The scene of it landing inside the derelict was a defining moment for me in my Sci-Fi viewing as a kid. I was 13 when LiS premiered and that particular scene with the visuals of a saucer hovering, landing gear extending and that wonderful hollow whine of the J2's propulsion system was just electrifying!

I've noted your comment in the "errata" copy. It will be updated if Apogee decides to go to a second edition.

- Jack


----------



## jhagerty (Jun 19, 2003)

Seaview said:


> I just finished reading it cover-to-cover yesterday during my lunch hour.
> What an AWESOME book! I really hope that there will be a "volume 2" someday.
> I give it 5 STARS!


Wow, you can tell this is the audience we did the book for!

I don't know if there will be a Volume 2 of TSF, but there is a Volume 2 of "Spaceship Handbook" in the works. We're also updating the first volume with new information that's been uncovered since it came out in '01.

- Jack


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

jhagerty said:


> Thanks so much for your great comments! That makes the work worthwhile.
> 
> I'm glad you found at least one shot of it flying with the lower ports open. While I watched a ton of LiS when doing the book, I didn't watch is all. OTOH, that episode is one that I watched very closely since there's a brief plot synopsis included. I'm not sure how I missed it. The scene of it landing inside the derelict was a defining moment for me in my Sci-Fi viewing as a kid. I was 13 when LiS premiered and that particular scene with the visuals of a saucer hovering, landing gear extending and that wonderful hollow whine of the J2's propulsion system was just electrifying!
> 
> ...


My pleasure Jack. I wholeheartedly agree that the footage of the J2 inside the "derelict" was some of the finest FX footage that appeared in any episode and like you, I still get a thrill hearing the mournful whine of the drive system echoing off the walls.

IIRC, the 48" hero model of the Gemini XII is (or was) in the hands of Greg Jien, but I may be mistaken (someone set me straight if I am). I remember seeing a picture of it somewhere on his dining room table prior to restoration. It was not in too bad a condition, but the upper dome and, I believe, the fusion core were missing. It's been quite some time since I saw the picture, we're talking at least 15 years, so it may be in someone elses hands now and I don't know if it was ever fully restored.

I look forward to your next book. You and your co-authors efforts are nothing less than superb!

Mike


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

oshkosh619 said:


> It is stated that it is assumed that the Chariot traveled in disassembled form when the J2 was in flight. It actually was stated in scripted dialog. I distinctly remember in a season two or three episode (have to scan the DVD's to be exact) after crash-landing on yet another paper-mache planet, John telling Don to "assemble the chariot" (nice, make him do it by himself. What a prince.) before they set out on some kind of search.


 
For clarification, it was from the third episode of the first season, "Island In The Sky". Just after the Robot did his environmental analysis of their new planet, while John was missing, Don tells Maureen, "we'll assemble the Chariot". :hat:


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Seaview said:


> For clarification, it was from the third episode of the first season, "Island In The Sky". Just after the Robot did his environmental analysis of their new planet, while John was missing, Don tells Maureen, "we'll assemble the Chariot". :hat:


Thank you sir! I knew someone here would know the right episode/season! I could've sworn there was another episode in color where John ordered Don to "git 'er done".... memory must be slipping


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

jhagerty said:


> ...here is a little sample of one of the drawings...
> 
> - Jack


Wonderful book, Jack. Is there a way to get PDFs of some of the other drawings? Tearing up the book, do do scans is a mess. I'm interested in the C57-D, Klaatu's ship, and Pal's Martian war machines.

--Mark


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Try here:

http://www.rogersrocketships.com/category_show.cfm?cid=6&currentpage=1


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Trek Ace said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.rogersrocketships.com/category_show.cfm?cid=6&currentpage=1


Excellent! :thumbsup: Thanks much, Trek Ace. Looks like paper versions, but at least I won't have to tear up a book for scans.

Wish the book came with downloads.


----------



## Capt. Rogers (Dec 1, 2009)

*New Drawings of the Jupiter II available*

Greetings from the Radar Bridge.
This is my first post. 
So that you know me, I'm the Co-Author of the Spaceship Handbook and the Saucer Fleet that my co-author Jack has been talking about here.

I just wanted to stop by and say that if you look at my website, not only will you find copies of all my drawings that were published in the Saucer Fleet and Spaceship Handbook but they are on glossy, 50lb photographic stock. Also, I guarantee them to be 99.95% accurate in all dimensions, something I cannot always do with published material. (for example, the PDF sample that Jack posted earlier will produce prints that are out of dimensional tolerance).

To answer the question about the Jupiter II and the Chariot. The Chariot was carried 'unassembled' but the designers gave the Chariot its own Door and ramp. Like they were going to assemble in inside and drive it out. Of course, how they got it out of the Crashed Jupiter II/Gemini XII, is another thing (we're not supposed to think about) as the door/ramp was under the ship.

Jack has an 'errata' page on his website for other things that have come up since publishing the book.

Also, if you dig through the Docking Bays on my website you'll be rewarded by finding several previously unpublished design drawings. One of the full size Jupiter II 'model' they made for the show which was 43 feet in diameter and significantly different than the hero flying models. The others are the 12" diameter Gemini XII model and the 18" Diameter Jupiter II seen on the show.

PS: I did show the Astrogator extended in the Gemini XII model. 
Look on page 267 at the bottom.

Ok, Clear Space,

Radar Bridge OUT
:wave:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

yay! Isn't the interwebs cool? c57-d sekret plans


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome, Capt. Rogers. Glad you could make it. Top notch work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Sure, wait until I'm old to do all this! Glad you did, look like awesome books that are essential to a sf film & modeler geek library so I may have to order. Are the non-wrinkly ones in yet? Guess they must be, just noted the dates on the posts.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

the book is handsome (and perma-pressed!). I'm thinking a few of Jon's drawings, mounted and framed, would lend an aura of respectability to my home office. At least it will confuse the hell out of my kids and wife.


----------



## Capt. Rogers (Dec 1, 2009)

Tim,
You can get a 'non-wrinkly' copy, autographed by me at my website (rogersrocketships.com) for ten dollars off the cover price. I believe Jack is also selling them at arapress.com.

Did you also note that I have new drawings of the Jupiter 2 and Gemini XII available on my website that are NOT in the book? 

Also, a general question. Would anybody be interested in a version of my Design Drawings which are COLORED rather than color indicated? 

Steve mentioned hanging one on the wall of his office and I'd like to see that happen in modeler's dens, offices and living rooms. Right now, I have a framed drawing of THUNDERBIRD 3 in color, hanging in my hallway to my office alongside other art and it looks great.

Radar Bridge <OUT>


----------

